# mayo clinic



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi not sure wot info im after but I was at the gp last week to see y my af had stopped since nov 12 an I got bloods done to check im still ovulatin which came bk that I am but cycles r up the left an my gp told me off record a friend no names had had ivf in a private clinic in mayo but she did not no wot it was called just that it was in mayo but I cant find any info on it - do any of u ladies no of where she is talkin about? 

Af arrived full force yesterday ended up sent home sick still not well today but bk in work! Glad to see it tho lol 

Magic


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess not


----------



## helen73 (Sep 12, 2012)

They may have been talking about the Mayo Clinic in the US. It's known as a very good hospital and does IVF (I just checked).


----------

